# My therapist is quitting; Do I quit therapy now?



## Teddy22 (Feb 29, 2012)

I live in Atlanta, GA. My therapist just informed me that in a month she'll be moving away with her husband who got a job promotion in Colorado. I am fearful and totally avoid disclosing my personal problems and getting help from other people. For six months now we had built a really strong connection which I didn't realize until now that she has to leave.



I've never been as close to someone as to actually feel sad when they leave. I almost cried but I've always forced myself not to, just to convince myself I'm a man(it may sound silly but i originate from a culture that instilled this in me). 



She's trying to transition me to another therapist but I'm not for it. I know they have notes which the next therapy may look over, but seriously, it's impossible for a new therapist to know and understand all details as good as the previous one. I feel like quitting counselling, I was starting to see progress but this has made me think my SAD is bound to stay with me. Anyone else ever had to change a therapist involuntarily and all went well?


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you are making progress, then why quit? Your successes in counselling should motivate you to continue with it. Take the transfer to another counsellour and trust that it will work out with the new person. And, don't be sad that your counsellour is leaving. Be happy for you that she is doing something for herself and her family.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teddy22 said:


> I live in Atlanta, GA. My therapist just informed me that in a month she'll be moving away with her husband who got a job promotion in Colorado. I am fearful and totally avoid disclosing my personal problems and getting help from other people. For six months now we had built a really strong connection which I didn't realize until now that she has to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, kind of - it is improving, but the rest is up to me. I get meds and all, but I need to learn to counteract the thinking that SA involves.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm about to be switched to a new one myself because the one I see now was only a temporary fill-in for me for a few months. The thing is, I like and respect him and I've made progress. But I guess we should just try to keep thinking positive--that we are making progress and we will again with another (good) therapist. Hopefully she knows you well enough to set you up with someone who you can continue to make progress with.

Oh, and there is nothing wrong with telling her you'll be disappointed or miss her! She's human too and would probably like to hear that. That would be a big piece of progress if you could let her know how you feel, considering the "culture" you were raised in (altho even I as a female self-critically think it's not mature/right to cry--I wonder what culture teaches that it actually is ok?)

So I say stick it out to the end and give her a goodbye or thank you card or something. Good luck!


----------

